# The Bloody Twelfth, The Lords of the Sands



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

Evening all,
Last year I bought myself a some of the FW Khorne upgrade sets because Khorne has always been my favourite god of the Pantheon and likewise the World Eaters have always been among my favourite legions. I am planning on making a small force - 2,000 points or so - to represent what I believe a World Eaters force should truly look like.
I am going to roll with the gladiator theme which rungs strongly through their culture, and I am going to try to keep very little uniformity about them barring basic squad markings and the legion symbol. After all, they hail from a multitude of worlds and they have all gained different trophies and accolades from the ring and from the field of battle. Brutality is the watchword of this project, so expect blood, skulls and slaughter - managing to keep to my record of having painted under ten "clean-marines".
It will be a force that is almost entirely lost to the nails, and this is the list that I will be using, I'm not concerned about gaming capabilities - I have no idea how to play! It is to aid in the goal more than anything and to help with the theme. The force will be based after Angron's ascension, so the Chaotic influence of the Word Bearers will have set in properly in a lot of the marines by this stage.
I will be thinking about some fluff to keep us all entertained, but not just yet.

List in spoiler


Rite of War: Berserker Assault

*HQ - 515*

*Kharn the Bloody - 190*
Gorechild

*Command Squad - 195*
Power Weapon
2 x Caedere Weapon
Standard Bearer: Power Fist

*Legion Moritat - 130*
Plasma Pistol
Artificer armour
Jump Pack

*Elite - 490*

*The Red Butchers - 290*
Devoured Thunder Hammer
Lightning Claws

*Contemptor Talon - 185*
Chainfist with inbuilt twin-linked bolter


*Troops - 515*


*Legion Tactical Squad - 200*
Additional Combat blades
Artificer Armour
Power Weapon
Legion Vexilla

*Legion Assault Squad - 305*
2 x Power Weapon
Lightning Claws
Artificer Armour
Sergeant Melta Bomb


*Fast Attack - 505*


*Rampager Squad- 290*
+ 2 Rampagers
Heavy Chainsword
2 x Caedere Weapons
Artificer Armour
Lightning Claw
Jump Packs

*Rampager Squad - 215*
+ 1 Rampager
Caedere Weapons
Heavy Chainsword
Champion Artificer Armour
Champion Power Weapon - 10​

They will still be modelled primarily in the original legion colours, though I'm tempted to emphasise the reds on the the Rampagers and Red Butchers, as they are those closest to Khorne's loving breast.
To break up the monotony of all this text I shall include some images (shock horror)
This is the start of my entry for the currently running competition.
The first three images are of the victim that the Marine will be choking, I wasn't sure how the hand looked so I've taken a few angles, similarly with the cloth: it's my first attempt at sculpting it so I'm not sure how good it is :/ Yet to be done to this poor victim are his legs, arms and webbing - no sexy assault vest for him, after all, he cannot be ally for allyness saves lives and he is dying. Not sure whether I should do any work to his face bit risky.
























These photos are more to show the details I've worked into the armour: the World Eater jaws, well the top half of it anyway, which I'm going to have to add some more definition to now that I gave him one long shin plate instead of a knee pad.
Legion numeral and a bit of a chaos star, going to do a bit more to the star later. 
















Last but not least, the pose tacked together:









C&C is of course welcome


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's your first attempt sculpting? God I hate you, it looks awesome, especially the hand. I would recommend perhaps going for some smaller chains as the ones you have seem a little big. Aside from that the force it's self sounds awesome! Looking forward to seeing how you go with it.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I will follow this with great interest!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'll be following this, looking forward to what else you come up with.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Damn that berserker is pissed


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

im interested as to what that beserker is going to do with that chain?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

My interest is piqued. 

Though one question, where did you get that chain from? I really like it.


----------



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

@ Jacobite: Ha thanks  I've had trouble finding smaller sizes on eBay, if you know of any smaller chains feel free to post them! This chain's for a weapon so it's not so bad, it is too large to use for skulls and capes etc. though :/
@ Forkmaster: Make sure you do  Next update should be in a week or so, off on my hols for a week as of tomorrow!
@ Gothic: Hopefully lots of aggression and poor dying guardsman, and the odd marine for those truly lost to the nails - I just lack additional marine bodies, they're for my Lunas at the moment. @Lemmy1916: That he is  @Ring Master "Honka": The chain is going to either become a meteor hammer if I can sculpt a decent head and power pack, or a barb-hook last (Rampager weapons on FW) @Loli: The chain is from eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Metre-T...s_JewelleryMaking_GL&var=&hash=item3cb9bd6b92

Thanks for all the comments, they're very much appreciated, and hopefully I'll keep the interest going when I'm back next week!!


----------



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

The Rampager himself is completely built now, currently primed and layering his armour. The chain weapon will be glued into the base once the rest is painted because it gets in the way so much.
Tomorrow I'll upload images of the victim, he's almost done now - I just need to find an arm and finish his ammo pouches on his right side. The only problem I'm having at the moment with that is making his left arm look right - compound fractures are hard to sculpt, and I'll be damned if I'm Google imaging that...
Also got myself some smaller chain. Hurts to cut silver though lol!
Comments, criticism etc. more than welcome!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I really excited to see the finished products when they are painted!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The smaller chains really do look great. Defs worth the effort I think!


----------



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

@Jacobite: Ye, pretty cheap overall too! Even if they are silver. 

@forkmaster: Thanks, me too! Got some paint for you though now.

I thought I'd stick up some PIPs of that crazy Rampager, he's coming on quite nicely now. I've been trying to blend the whites a bit more than usual - I've had a couple of comments mentioning about some of my whites looking flat, so I hope to prevent that here!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work, I'm looking forward to seeing the painted model... the chains really do make it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

White is looking good! Not flat at all. Love the missing chunk of his helmet as well.


----------



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

@CLT40k: Cheers, he's a lot closer now! Should be done by tomorrow night 

Khornate Daemon Prince for Call of Chaos WIP. Got chainmail sleeve coming along nicely, though I'm having to do it in small chunks because it takes so long and the GS dries. Oh, and it makes your eyes melt. Got the butcher's nails pretty much done into the back of his head too now (can't really see on this picture); I just need to sculpt the sockets for them. Then once that's done I'm pondering giving him some form of helmet, we'll see. Struggling to make the legs run, but I'm determined not to have a hunched Daemon Prince.

World Eater Rampager PIP, the World Eater himself is done minus blood, all I've done on the Guardsman is his face. I sculpted his hand to try and make it look as if he's dropping it. Not sure if it worked though. Still, on the whole happy with it so far.


Please don't refrain from directing any comments, questions or criticism at me, I have a fairly thick skin!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh thank christ, finally somebody who is actually make the DP look like it was once a CSM. Really nice work on the sculpting of the torso. One thing I would suggest is to raise the armour up more so it looks like it is sitting above the flesh or raise the flesh up so it looks as if it swallowing up the armour as it grows (kinda like a tree will grow round stuff in it's way). Personally I would also do something about that long finger (always confused me that bit). How are you doing the chainmail btw? It looks great although make sure to link it in some way to the armour or do the flesh meld thing.


----------



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

With regards to the armour I was hoping to make it look as if it has fused with the flesh, though wasn't sure if it had worked very well. Thanks for reminding me about that finger, I got rid of that daft one on the axe and sculpted a new one it its place, this one should be an easier trim though.
For the chainmail I'm aiming for the same kind of look that the gladiators had on the Spartacus TV series for their shoulder armour, though mine will be chainmail to the elbow or so, then I'm going to rework that vambrace. I'm going to get those straps going across his chest to secure it on. Pondering seeing if I'm make some tiny little laces, as if it had been tightened, though that may be a little bit mundane for something of the warp. Though this Prince is there to represent a bit of the hypocrisy of Khorne. Hates all things psychic, yet this is essentially a psychic manifestation. So it may work!

The Chainmail is actually quite easy, just time consuming and a lot of attention.

1) Roll out the GS over the surface and smooth it out.
2) Get a needle or a small nail - I managed to pick up a set of 50 odd blades from my local supermarket that had some nailed shaped ones on it. Awesome for £4.99.
You then press a small indent into the GS in the top left corner of the area.
3) Stab a semi-circle around it, making the shape of the first link. It doesn't have to be beautifully smoothed around it, just ensure the GS that will bulge up it smooth.
4) Do another one alongside it.
5) Then do one below it, in between the two, forming a kind of triangle. Keep this triangle pattern all the way.

Things to pay attention to:
- Gravity! You want to try and make sure that the links are going roughly down
- Straps, like on the Daemon Prince's arm: I've done a bit of a bulge where the mail has been press over the top, a bit's fallen over the strap, other bits have been pushed up.
- Finally. Wait until it has all dried before tidying up the links on the edge unless you have a very sharp knife, covered in vaseline because it will pull your chainmail apart. You will then proceed to cry/rage. Either way, it won't end well.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

For me at the moment the join between the flesh and the armor is too straight and clean, needs to be rougher and not straight. Laces would be cool but more in fitting with Slaanesh I think, belts and buckles is more Khornes style I think.

Thanks for the tips on the chainmail, looks to be a bit outside my comfort zone, maybe one day!

Also with the gold on the Bereserker, I think it needs a shade in the recesses, it seems a bit flat. Maybe "black line" it with some Agrax shade or whatever the brown was is called?


----------



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

@Jacobite: Give it a go!!! The worst you can do is totally balls it up and ruin the model! On a serious note, if you fluff it up all you have to do is pull it off, smooth it and try again. It took me a couple of tries before I got where I wanted. My GS'ing has only improved at the pace it has by trying hopelessly ambitious things. I just saw where I failed and made sure that I didn't make the same mistake next time...I'd just find a different way to balls it up...
On the DP I'm slowly building up belts, next up is buckles!

Yea, the gold still needs some work I think, I'ma crack it one day..


I thought it would be most appropriate to post this on this log, what with the titan I'm doing featuring in the battle of Armatura, which is only a little bit earlier than the period that my World Eaters are based on.
I bought a Titan on Gamesday this year with the crazy idea of entering it at GD next year. I've been slowly pottering away at it without much progress, and it's been periodically shelved as other things have cropped up. Today I decided I'd work on the warhound a bit, I went from this:









To this:









I'm hoping to get this beast done by Gamesday 2014, though I think that's highly unlikely when the scope of the project is actually considered...still, it'll make a nice entry for vehicle/diorama I hope! Though I still need to spend about £180 on FW parts for the damn thing...

Below are some things that are currently on the workbench, a slightly converted Angron, a Vostroyan vox operator, and most of my tanks...still got a pair of 'raiders, a rhino and a 2nd ed Vindicator (think it's 2nd ed anyway...) in a draw.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love that Vostreyan Vox Operator, one of my favourite GW minis ever. I also forget just how big Baneblades are compared to normal tanks. Interested to see how the Warhound turns out. Have you looked at some of the other Titan entries to GD for inspiration?


----------



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

@Jacobite: I will be looking at a few to see what the standard they're producing is like, but I've got one better! I've used ADB as inspiration, if you've read Betrayer, there's that scene where...(SPOILER ALERT) 

that Angron and Lorgar are underneath the titan's foot and Angron starts pushing it away...
. That's what I'm aiming to reproduce.
The faces on the Vostroyans have so much character that the majority of GW's models just do not, especially the plastics.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's quite an epic attempt right there, will you use the FW models as a base?


----------



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

@Jacboite: The base models will be the FW ones - the Lorgar should be fairly easy to be honest, as it's such a static pose with nothing really covered up, it just depends on whether or not the cape is attached, though by their previous ones it shouldn't be! Angron will be a little bit more challenging, though his legs aren't far out of the pose that I'm looking for - angled correctly and a little bit of playing with the feet (not as wrong as it sounds...) it's not too dissimilar from the braced position I'm looking for.

To the meat of the matter then,


I've got a lot more progress done on the Daemon Prince, and more besides this since these photos - started on the legs properly now. Incidentally, the legs are an absolute pain to repose, so one of them may have to be tactically covered up by something...depends on how it turns out.

Anyway, here's the finished shots of its head, I don't think I'll add anything more to it, perhaps a symbol in the crest, depends on my mojo and if there's anything that strikes me at the time. Its got the butchers nails sculpted into the back of its head. Originally, it was going to have a Myrmidon gladiator helmet, but sculpting the brim was driving me crazy; so I pulled it off and settled for a more conventional helmet and kept the plume, 'cause I'm quite partial to it, and it should be quite fun to paint. Also pressed in a small chaos star, though whether it's very good or not is up for debate..








[/URL]

Sadly, the one thing I've forgotten to do is weather the helm like I have with the rest of the armour; it looks a bit smoother than the rest of it, though I suppose one could argue that with the Daemon Prince being such a huge ...thing... it takes a long reach to hit him in the chops...








[/URL]

Since this image I've got the main breastplate touched up and weathered, the beginnings of the armour plating for the right arm blocked in - nothing fancy at the moment; the leg armour is also proceeding apace: the shin plating is complete, it's just awaiting either straps, or a few incisions and a bit of GS to look as if it has grown out of the skin, it depends on what people advise/practicality of the sculpting itself.


Any comments, questions or queries are more than welcome, and if anybody has any ideas or suggestions I am more than open to them!!


----------



## Andytwo (Nov 16, 2011)

Blissful Brushes said:


>


Looks fantastic!

Where did you get the smaller silver chain?


----------



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

@Andytwo: eBay, cost about £5 including postage for 18", it's a right pain to work with though, it's stronger than the big copper link that's used in the weapon.

Wasn't sure where to post this, I'll probably make another thread for my smurfs once they get going properly, but knowing how much i flit from project to project, I'll end up with 10 threads and 10 models..
Righty then, my first Marine is finished! (Unless anyone can think of anything else that needs to be added to him anyway) After looking through Veteran Sergeant's awesome log I decided that I'd try adding an extra spacer mid-shin, and while it's certainly a bit more work, I'm happier with the results. The only issue is that because I suck so badly with plastic-card I have to just use it as a tiny spacer then GS around it which is a pain in the proverbial, but such are the problems of life.
Here's the obligatory scale shot, bearing in mind that the Ultra is in more of a squatting position than the standard marine, and the MkIII helms are quite tall. Compared against one of my pathfinders - the upright sculpt - he towers over it nicely.









Here's a few better images of him, the only thing that I'm not sure about is the positioning of his head, but that can be worked out if it's deemed a bit awkward.


















I filed down the back of the combat knife and made it look a bit more deadly, saw teeth at the back and an edge at the rear. The paper towel is going to be the battered remains of a squad banner (his old squad) in place of the customary Chapter/Legion symbol on the left pad. How I did it comes from our good old GS guru BCK's Log, Page 47









Thought I'd throw in a close up of the aquila on his chest because I'm very happy with that, took me a bleeding age to finish though! I'm not sure if it can be made out properly, but where the GS is on the bolter I moved the skull down to the magazine housing, stuck the barrel in line with the cocking handle and in that thin layer of GS etched a small kill tally. It should show up with a couple of washes hopefully though!










I hope people like it, any suggestions would be appreciated, let's hope it's time to force people to like Smurfs again..damn you Ward...

C&C is welcome one and all.


----------

